# Can I afford to Snowboard



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought a snowboard setup for my 14yr old son w/ lift tickets, lessons, and all the equipment clothing/boards. Cost me $1k. I have never invested in such an expensive sport ever. Though I did buy a boat last year but that was for the entire family. I have family and friends that snowboard and my wife and I would like to get into the sport as well. It's just so expensive though. We like to bike, rollerblade and do other outdoor activities so, I'm like 99% sure we'll enjoy snowboarding. How can I get into the sport without breaking the bank? Give me your ideas? I mean, c'mon college students can afford to snowboard!

EDIT: I forgot to add that we have NOTHING for gear.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

A LOT of college students also have Mommy and Daddy's credit cards.

But I'm gonna go for a wild, off-the-board, outside-the-box strategy here. Buy used.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

im a full time college student and a part time worker, i get between 20-30 hours a week and i make it work. i bought real cheap gear at first, my first board set up only ran me 100, pants were like 20, jacket was a gift, gloves and gogs were from costco haha. i have since upgraded all my gear. also, buy your stuff in the off season, everythings like 70% OFF


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

For better or worse it's a disposable income sport. Generally speaking, if you wait for the late season sales you can get the best deals. Of course, if you have to buy outerwear, board, boots, bindings, $1k per person is probably going to be around the price tag. Maybe you can squeak it out for $600-$700. Watch sites like Brociety, steep and cheap for some great deals. Evo, and Sierra snowboards also have some crazy sales online. Your local shop should have good deals at the end of season too. I'd especially use them for boots. 

Then there is the whole lift ticket thing. $40-$100 a day depending on where you are at. I take it you're from the Seattle area which overall is one of the more less expensive places for day passes. If you are going to get out and ride a lot, get a season pass. It seems these days a lot of places have a season pass for around $400 and that is a real good deal. I remember in the mid 90's when the same areas were getting $800-$1k for a season pass, usually just for one resort. Several of the $400 deals include multiple resorts. If you plan on riding more than ten times a season it's the way to go. 

The good news is, once you have the gear, you won't need to replace it all at once. A board here, boots there, etc. I typically spend less than $500 a year on gear and often times much less than that. I think I am in for about $100 on this season. Pretty easy to swallow on a working man's budget.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

The start up cost of snowboarding is definately pretty high, but if you are a savvy shopper you should be able to find stuff online or on closeout at ski shops, thats what I usually do, I never buy stuff for full price.

The next most expensive thing is lift tickets but you should be able to find deals around or if your gonna go enough invest in a season pass, thats one of the main reasons college students can get out so much is that college season passes are so cheap, thats how I did it.

Overall its definately worth the money, good luck getting into the sport


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

When I was in college my parents were still buying my passes. I paid for my gear

Shit's expensive. Last time i counted up how much my current setup was worth it came in well over $2000, then passes are on top of that.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

My first snowboard was a hand me down, probably 4 years old at the time that was heavy and barely moved on the snow. I bought everything else used, boots/bindings. I had an old marlboro 'winter' jacket, wore an old fleece sweater under it. Bought cheapo ski pants with suspenders. Goggles were also a hand me down, but it fogged up a lot and had scratches....lol That was back in 1994.

Defintely go used and hit up ebay, craigslist etc... I'm sure some of your friends can spare some stuff in until you purchase later in the off season. But yea, check out gearscan.com, it has listings for steep and cheap, brociety and other places that can give you good deals.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

starting up is definitely very hard .. when I moved to slc from alabama i was like wtf!! in the Seattle are craigslist and other resources should be a great start... also check out shops for last years discounted gear... there are also numerous discount sites like the backcountry family of sites ... backcountry.com dogfunk.com whiskeymilitia.com brociety.com etc etc. I know you said you got your kids stuff but maybe look into a seasonal rental for your kid and return that gear .. seasonal rental are usually a couple hundreds bucks for board boot bindings and it saves you from rebuying each year cause your kid grows out of gear so fast. seasonal rental stuff is normally a bit better than daily rental gear.


for riding some resorts have kids ride free with parents tickets and others have huge discounts for good grades etc so check that out. other than that plan during the year and for sure get season passes.. although the front end cost is high in the long run itll come out in your favor .. also brown bag that lunch .. never ever buy resort food lol its like buying food at the theater or airport


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

best idea's....ski-swaps and rental shops....when you first start out you don't need the top of the line shit...you have no idea what you will even like until you get it down....some like soft boots some like em stiff....some like short boards some like long ones......it's all personal preference. When I started I bought a 6yr old lib tech and rocked fleece....absolutely hilarious because I spent a lot of time on my face, I looked like a giant snowball most days.


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

When buying coats in future get snowboard jackets. You can get ones that look good on and off the piste. They work better as well being warmer, more waterproff and breathable than most jackets.

It costs me around $250 just to get to a mountain where I can snowboard, it's definately worth it. When you think of the cost rember its not just one winter you'll use the equipment for.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Your in Seattle, you probably know someone that has a basement load of old stuff they'll let you barrow or have to next to nothing. My daughter is always trading and lending gear...has like 6 boards and 2 sets of skis...and we got rid of a pile of stuff (2 boards, 2 pairs of boots, several pants and jackets, 2 sets of bindings) at this years swap for a net gain of 1 board . First purchase, are good fitting boots...don't spare expense on boots.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

It is hard to be a student and pay for even day passes. I got my gear when i had lots of time to work in high school. Now in Uni it is such a pain in a ass especially with all drinking money spent. Plus with a work load is very hard to find time to go anywhere. I personally went few times on these holidays and will go few times later on somewhere. So this year i am not looking at more than 4-5 days of snowboarding. 

o ya and my parents are strongly against skiing or snowboarding, cause my stepmother was in a huge accident recently. So everythime I have to go through pile of shit from my parents before i go. It is hard to pay for lift tickets when your parents are not helping you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Im a college student who is everything BUT spoiled. My "mommy" and "daddy" dont buy me anything, I do it all solo baby. Im not much of a party girl so I dont spend money on beer and going out...I save that for snowboarding. 

Anyways...I would suggest checking out craigslist and e bay first. Buying $1000 worth of equipment before you ever boarded before was a mistake...sorry to say. My first board, boots and bindings cost me $175. And then my pants were like $50 and I had a waterproof jackets. Gloves and all that stuff I got all on clearance. I literally had some orange and blue gloves with a gold snowboarder print on top that were $5 and a homer simpson hat that said "DOH" on the top of it that was $2.50. Gradually as time went on I slowly started buying myself nicer stuff, better board, better bindings and so on. I buy the college season pass and stay at hotels that cost $50 a night. Its kind of uncomfortable and not too clean but you make it work. Put toilet paper on the seat to take a piss and dont walk around barefoot. Bring your own pillow and dont use the top comforter. I usually bring food with me from home, make sandwiches and stuff or if I cant do that, I go to the same deli every weekend and spend no more then $25 for the weekend. 

An entire weekend trip will cost me no more then $70 with food gas tolls and a room. $45-50 if I bring gas. And were talking a 5 and a half hour drive here, not around the corner. So that 11 hours each weekend in the car. Thats 2 tanks, sometimes 2 and a half. 

Definitely should have gotten last years used equipment...that would have saved ya a lot right there. But as for my daily weekend getaways, every weekend...thats how I make it work. Its an expenisive sport, but very much worth it. Good luck!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely expensive to get started. Try to find last years gear or wait until the end of the season to pick up some great end of year sales. There is always the used way to go. A lot of people get barely used boards from people who buy and then quit the next week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> A LOT of college students also have Mommy and Daddy's credit cards.
> 
> But I'm gonna go for a wild, off-the-board, outside-the-box strategy here. Buy used.


Hey Hey, SOME of us have paid internships. Anyway, I bought my stuff off season, that way I bought $1,200 of equipment for only $600. Have you ever boarded before? I probably would rent a few times before I dropped that kind of money on something I've never done. Also, some ski shops will let you rent a board for an entire season. At the one near me, you can rent a board, bindings, and boots for $150 for the whole season.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Shop around, online and local stores. Especially Dicks Sporting Goods and Marshalls if you have them in your town.

I was able to get all new current gear in 2007 for a whopping total of $500 give or take 50. Not your entry level stuff either. All of it was Burton Shaun White signature series equipment and outerwear.

You can surely find better deals since I have an obsession with Shaun White products.

Starting equipment purchases is half the battle. Good luck!

Check out Snowboards.net too. We have package and clearance deals. Lots of great outerwear for under $100.


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

Expensive, but affordable if you can find the deals

Check your local Marshalls Dept. Store for outterwear, goggles, etc, they usually have good deals on prior season gear


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

As said, you didn't NEED to spend 1K on one person, but you didn't get ripped off either. Try to get deals or borrow any gear that you need to get you through 09/10 season and then keep an eye out for ski shows and off season sales on the internet and B&M stores. The good thing about snowboarding is that its very gear-centric and long time riders usually have two of everything so borrowing shouldn't be that hard. When I started, I just kind of mentioned that I'm trying to get into the sport to a few people and most were more than willing to help me get started.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

have you and your wife ever snowboarded before?
If not, i would recommend renting first to see if this sport is for you.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

seattlelite said:


> I just bought a snowboard setup for my 14yr old son w/ lift tickets, lessons, and all the equipment clothing/boards. Cost me $1k. I have never invested in such an expensive sport ever. Though I did buy a boat last year but that was for the entire family. I have family and friends that snowboard and my wife and I would like to get into the sport as well. It's just so expensive though. We like to bike, rollerblade and do other outdoor activities so, I'm like 99% sure we'll enjoy snowboarding. How can I get into the sport without breaking the bank? Give me your ideas? I mean, c'mon college students can afford to snowboard!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that we have NOTHING for gear.


My wife and I bought end of year sale items at a local board shop. We had all the necessary soft goods, boards, bindings, and boots for $1200 All together AFTER tax. Just like everyone else, we didn't sport the sweetest jackets. We picked up clearance racked Columbia stuff. We grabbed cheap pants as well. Most of our soft goods lasted for 1 1/2 years then we started to piece together nicer gear once we knew we really enjoyed the sport and became dedicated toward it. As everyone has pointed out, this sport is only as expensive as you make it. You have to spend some money to get started but $1K is high for a beginner. You should easily be able to stick to $500 to $600 per adult for an introductory budget and still acquire some decent gear. Set the budget and stick to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you afford NOT to snowboard?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

freshy said:


> Can you afford NOT to snowboard?


Wow!!! Quite the barrage of great feedback for Seattlite!!!! I think , however, that the best quote is given by Freshy! Once you make the investment (and it does not need to be that much...like everyone has said various sites and used purchases will pay-off) you will become addicted. Hit a mountain after it has snowed 6-8 inches and you'll be hooked. Hit a mountain after a foot or two, and you may want to leave your wife. Its that good!

sierrasnowboard.com
backcountry.com
dogfunk.com
tramdock.com
brociety.com
whiskeymalitia.com
steepandcheap.com
Craigslist.com
And....Marshalls/TJMaxx have some great deals on clothing.

Also, keep an eye on the threads in the Buy/Sell Used section of this board. All sorts of good options. Why size boot do you or your wife wear, I could send you a free pair hardly used. I've had em for two years and never use em.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't forget Snowboards.net in that list


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I tried buying end of season stuff last year around march, april time frame when they were having their so called SALE. They showed a 70% sale but from what I saw, the regular sale during the regular season were much better so I passed. Buying used is always an option but I don't know what I'm looking at so it may be problematic for me. The wife and I have never snowboarded but feel like we would both enjoy the sport as we do alot of other sports. 

When i said 1k, we bought minimal stuff. I bought a board/bindings/boot package that was normally $600 for $300 during black friday. $300 for pass/lesson as he would have gone up to the mountains like 10x this season. $150 for goggles and helmet. $200 for jacket/pants. I don't think I overbought on anything. I bought bare min. 

For my wife and I, we may just rent gear this season. I just have to pick up some clothing gear and am trying to read up on that topic. I noticed my kid and friends got all wet at the end of the day. Don't know if that is attributed to them falling or their gear was not good enough. Maybe both. Well to give credit, it was "sprinkling/light rain" up in the mountains both times I went along. 

Thanks for all the inputs. I'll check the websites around as well as local for sales and pick up each items as they become available.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

as for rain...you just get wet...both from sweating cause its too warm and its raining. If really raining just wear a garbage bag with some duct tape...really the hill even sells special tailor fitting bags for $1. its the pnw...you just get wet...its more about a wicking base layer so you don't feel so wet...and an extra set of dry gloves for after lunch.

For most days, temp 25+ I actually use a cheap nylon rain jacket with pits most of the time...also got the full gortex thing that I'll use on deep poo days cause its better for keeping out the snow. You probably already have base layer stuff...again mostly use some cheap polypro and fleece shorts....if temps <22 then use some leggings instead of shorts.

One of the best pieces of equipment for pnw is high intensity/low/flat light goggles for all the rain, fog, whiteout, flat-light conditions that happen most days...e.g., smith sensor mirrors.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> also got the full gortex thing that I'll use on deep poo days


Where the hell do you ride???


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

sook said:


> Where the hell do you ride???


oh are a frequent visitor?


----------



## tripper (Feb 23, 2008)

*How I snowboard for practically free*

I fully understand your predicament; snowboarding can be very expensive. This is how I shred almost for free:

*Lift Ticket* - I get to the mountain four or five hours after it opens. Then I wait in the parking lot and ask people that are leaving for their lift tickets. This works surprisingly well and it rarely takes me more then 5 minutes to secure a lift ticket. Hell, I can't even remember the last time I paid for a lift ticket

*Food* - I never buy the extremely overpriced food at the mountain. I pack my own lunch, enough said

*Gas* - I try to go with a group of friends this way gas never costs more then $5 a person

*Snowboarding Clothes* - Buying stuff like under armor, hats, gloves, goggles, and jackets at the mountain or at snowboarding shops can get very expensive. I buy all that at either target or sports authority when its on sale. This is only an initial investment anyway, once you have all this you don't have to worry about it for a while

*Snowboard Gear* - Like previously mentioned, get everything in the off season. You will pay 50-75% less guaranteed. Also, I take good care of my gear and its lasted me 4 years already. 

Snowboarding really does not have to be expensive


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like everything you speak of is right-on. @300 dollars for 10 trips you're looking at 30 bucks at trip. That doesn't sound bad for 7 or 8 hours of riding.



seattlelite said:


> I tried buying end of season stuff last year around march, april time frame when they were having their so called SALE. They showed a 70% sale but from what I saw, the regular sale during the regular season were much better so I passed. Buying used is always an option but I don't know what I'm looking at so it may be problematic for me. The wife and I have never snowboarded but feel like we would both enjoy the sport as we do alot of other sports.
> 
> When i said 1k, we bought minimal stuff. I bought a board/bindings/boot package that was normally $600 for $300 during black friday. $300 for pass/lesson as he would have gone up to the mountains like 10x this season. $150 for goggles and helmet. $200 for jacket/pants. I don't think I overbought on anything. I bought bare min.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nada,*

No! You can not afford to snowboard. I'm sorry, but that's all there is to it. No way, no how, no chance. Quit kidding yourself, it just isn't going to happen.You poor, delusional, bastard! :cheeky4:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a bit of reluctant to say this but.

Sbing is an investment with big dividends: Now to qualify this; the cavet, I'm a parent...currently the youngest is 15 yrs old is still at home...we both started riding/learning together 8 years ago. So the dividend/agreement is with the kids; you get good grades, stay out of trouble, do your work and you can go snowboarding and we will match you 1:1 in snowboard expenses. So the youngest, is an a/b student, continues in girl scouts and for the past 4 years she has bought enitrely her own season's pass and for the past 2 years...half of a week at Windells in the summer, and we have done the 1:1 equipment thing...she has 6 snowboards, 2 sets of skis, innumerable gloves, hats, socks, jackets, pants and etc. She has saved from baby sitting, pet sitting, yard work, house painting and would like a real job but needs to be 16. So as long as she keeps this up, she goes up opening and closing day, most school early release days, an occasional epic dump day (cause we both want to go) and every Saturday, the majority of Sundays and school vacation days.

As a parent, she is usually home early Friday night, often is too exhausted Saturday nights and willing to hit the sack early to go riding Sunday. I often take a wagon load of her buds to the hill at least once a week...so get to keep tabs on the shenanigans...they forget I'm in the car. A couple of weeks ago her friend had an overnight party with alcohol involved and she and a couple of others came home...cause she didn't want a part of it (older bros have been in that mess) and she clearly knew it would mean no mtn activities for awhile. Now she is in no means a perfect kid...she certainly has a snowboard potty mouth, corndog eatin slobberin table manners, stinkin god forbid find anything in her room...and insanely stubbornly independent.

Analysis to cost per hour of fun, snowboarding is inexpensive compared to a club sport, gym memberships, mountain biking equipment, sailing and any boating and etc. Though kite boarding in the summer looks really doable.

Another benefit is that it keeps my out of the bars, and off the couch...so I don't get fatter. An if I going to blow an artery or stroke out I much rather do it while flying down a hill than watching reruns of desperate housewives or mayberry rfd. 

So I also manage to keep cost in reason by volunteering at the mountain...though it took a few years to work in to the opportunity because they are highly coveted. However if counting your time volunteering verses working...it would certainly be much easier to just work my regular job a few extra days...but volunteering is a great excuse to get on the hill. The last dividend...which I am about collect with the older two when they are in town...they drive me up the hill, I get to drink a beer up there and take a nap on the ride home...all the kids have sworn to up hold this agreement when I'm too old and tired. So I figure with kids, you either pay up front and can leverage some expectations or you can pay on the back end. Anyway, just my 2 cents about affordability.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm a bit of reluctant to say this but.
> 
> Sbing is an investment with big dividends: Now to qualify this; the cavet, I'm a parent...currently the youngest is 15 yrs old is still at home...we both started riding/learning together 8 years ago. So the dividend/agreement is with the kids; you get good grades, stay out of trouble, do your work and you can go snowboarding and we will match you 1:1 in snowboard expenses. So the youngest, is an a/b student, continues in girl scouts and for the past 4 years she has bought enitrely her own season's pass and for the past 2 years...half of a week at Windells in the summer, and we have done the 1:1 equipment thing...she has 6 snowboards, 2 sets of skis, innumerable gloves, hats, socks, jackets, pants and etc. She has saved from baby sitting, pet sitting, yard work, house painting and would like a real job but needs to be 16. So as long as she keeps this up, she goes up opening and closing day, most school early release days, an occasional epic dump day (cause we both want to go) and every Saturday, the majority of Sundays and school vacation days.
> 
> ...


Excellent way of looking at it :thumbsup: Hope my 6yr old son and I can have this agreement in the years to come!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Snowboarding pants? Jackets? HA, I rock Carhart jacket and bibs lol, WAY more durable, cheaper, warmer, more water proof then the crap they charge 200+ for....ok not as stylish but I'm 40 and could care less  Defiantly rent/demo for the first few times like some have said. Out of the 2 I'd go demo so you can try different styles, models and sizes of boards to see what fits you the best.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I went from racing cars to snowboarding and it felt like I was making money, hehe.

Snowboarding can still be pretty expensive though. You have to know what/where to buy and you can save a lot of money.

For instance, I got a $660 Rome Design for $330 because it was a season-old board. I got a jacket on Moosejaw that was $130, down from $300 because it was an irregular (one of the pockets was crooked :dunno It's the same story for almost all my gear, I'm pretty sure I've never paid retail. The only thing I bought at full price was 2 UA hoods for $25 each and that's hardly a bank-breaker.

As for lift tickets, season tickets will save you money if you go a lot. The last couple years, since the wife and I are broke, we've been getting spring tickets. We went about 20 times for $100 each last spring. That's enough to keep me happy.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Family Dad here too.*



seattlelite said:


> I just bought a snowboard setup for my 14yr old son w/ lift tickets, lessons, and all the equipment clothing/boards. Cost me $1k. I have never invested in such an expensive sport ever. Though I did buy a boat last year but that was for the entire family. I have family and friends that snowboard and my wife and I would like to get into the sport as well. It's just so expensive though. We like to bike, rollerblade and do other outdoor activities so, I'm like 99% sure we'll enjoy snowboarding. How can I get into the sport without breaking the bank? Give me your ideas? I mean, c'mon college students can afford to snowboard!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that we have NOTHING for gear.


You sound much like myself. I am learning this sport with my kids. I have 3 of them and I can't outfit all 4 of us.

My oldest started this season, and for Chirstmas, my WHOLE family donated towards his gift. This was a great present that he truly wanted and was thankful for. 

My 2nd boy rents and this is adding up fast $35 a day addded to the lift ticket. I wanted to try Craiglist and did find some gear but the wife said we need to wait so he is getting new gear for his B-Day, again whole family is helping. 

My daughter is still young so I'm gonna do Craiglist or Ebay something used as she is still growing. Boots I'm not sure about as many and myself (with my limited knowledge) feel these need to be very comfortable and fit properly, so we'll see on this option.

I asked on Facebook if any friends kids or friends had a board I could borrow. I got several boards offered to me. So you might want to give "FB" a try. It cost me a case of beer, older friend had it of course.

Next year we are getting a family pass. After 6 visits our season is payed for!!! A big up front cost yes, setting a small amount in an envelop each week $10, but pays for itself HUGE, in money and memories!!!1

Thanks to this and other sites I learned how to ride and tune/wax my and my families board saving $25 a crack and I will be returning the borrowed board with a fresh tune up.

Hope some of this helps and enjoy the family time, I am
*** side note ***
If you can afford them, impact shorts  saved my backside and learned the hard way I needed them. Icy hills around here, not sure by you.

-Slyder


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I check Ebay weekly all year round for gear for my kids. Having two kids the same sex helps a lot with hand me downs. Once the younger one grows out of it, off to Ebay it goes to recoup some costs.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

seattlelite said:


> I just bought a snowboard setup for my 14yr old son w/ lift tickets, lessons, and all the equipment clothing/boards. Cost me $1k. I have never invested in such an expensive sport ever. Though I did buy a boat last year but that was for the entire family. I have family and friends that snowboard and my wife and I would like to get into the sport as well. It's just so expensive though. We like to bike, rollerblade and do other outdoor activities so, I'm like 99% sure we'll enjoy snowboarding. How can I get into the sport without breaking the bank? Give me your ideas? I mean, c'mon college students can afford to snowboard!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that we have NOTHING for gear.


Its possible to escape for cheap, but it requires diligence and effort

Goggles - You can get previous years' models goggles at TJ Maxx and Marshalls stores for $25-$30 apiece. They usually start appearing around Thanksgiving holiday and are usually gone by Christmas. Smith and Bollé are the two brands I usually see.
Cost for a family of 4 = $120

Helmet - A wise investment. Unless you're hitting huge launch ramps at the park or racing down the slopes, a skateboard helmet will give adequate protection for most falls on the slopes. Deals on adult sized helmets can be found year round if you don't mind ugly colors. It will take online hunting, though. Spend no more than $30 on kid helmets and $35-$40 for the adults.
Cost for a family of 4 = $160

Gloves - Being diligent about TJ Maxx/marshall's hunting will really help you out here. $20-$25 a pair for warm, waterproof gloves. Waterproof is a necessity for anyone learning. Get some el cheapo thin gloves to use as liners if you like, but that isn't imperative.
Cost for a family of 4 = $100

Jackets and pants (shell) - Luck helps, but timing is *key*. Check regularly to see which sites are having which sales. Last year's, or 2-years-previous model pants routinely go on sale for $45-$60 per item. The caveat is that you will have to hunt through weird colors & sizes to get what you want. Pay more attention to the waterproof rating than the other features. 10k waterproof should be the minimum for a new boarder, but 15k+ is ideal. I got my current shell for $45 and $55 on two different sites at two different times. 
Cost for a family of four = $420

Boots - The one place where you should be willing to spend whatever it takes (within reason). Happy feet = happy snowboarders. I lucked out and fit very well into a 2-year-old $60 boot. $60-$100. MONEY SPENT ON GOOD BOOTS IS 100% WORTH IT.
Cost for a family of four = ~$300-$400

Base layers - It is hard to find a discount on base layers. The stuff that does make it to the discount rack doesn't stay there long. Unless you have a connection, or a UA/Nike outlet near you... you're probably going to pay full price for the top of the line base layers. Middle of the road stuff is $25 per item. Just for glorified long johns...ouch! $50 per person
Cost for a family of four = $200

Mid layers - Fleece jacket and (if needed) el cheapo warm-up pants. $10-$15 per item at TJ Maxx/marshalls/Ross. Just about any brand will work
Cost for a family of four = $120

Snowboards - At this point, I would consider renting for your first time out. Even used boards & bindings will run you $150 per person to purchase, and then you'll have to spend money on a bag to carry them and Having them tuned at a shop (as well as baggage check fees if you fly anywhere). It will only make sense to buy used the first time if you:
-Have a really long trip planned (like 5+ days of riding)
-Plan to sell the board after you've used it (and recoup most of your money back)


Lift tickets - Yeah, don't forget about those. $60 a day per person for the cheaper resorts!
Cost for a family of four = $250 per day

That is the cheapest way to BUY STUFF and get into the sport. ~$1500 for gear (not counting a board or lift passes) for a family of four = ~$400 per person.
Overall, not that bad considering you get to keep most of it and use it as winter gear too. Some people spend half that alone on themselves! (Shell for $200, gloves for $60, base layers for $80, mid layer for $80, helmet for $80, goggles for $60, boots for $100)

If you go a 2nd time, then you'll only have lift fees and boards to worry about (until your kids grow, anyway!)


----------

